# dmesg: 2 strange messages?

## guest

hello,

Anyone knows if these messages are "normal" when I type 'dmesg' :

...

...

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

VP_IDE: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!  <HERE>????

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

...

...

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: CD-RW  CW-7586    Rev: 1.06

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17 <HERE>???

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17<HERE>???

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17<HERE>???

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17<HERE>???

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17<HERE>???

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17<HERE>???

nvidia: loading NVIDIA NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-2880  Tue Mar 26 08:12:38 PST 2002

NVRM: AGPGART: VIA Apollo KT133 chipset

...

...

Is there a way to fix these errors?

Thanks

----------

## Safrax

The first one is telling you to compile in the via ide chipset support.

The second messages  I would just ignore.  But thats mainly because I dont know what the heck its saying.  I have them too but I dont really see any reason to worry about them.

----------

## fmalabre

How come to compile the via chipset?

I have no via chipset at all, amd I have the same message at boot.

I add hdparm in my /etc/rc.conf to force my pio4 when I start my system. But I still got those messages, and I would like to know how to fix tha.

I also have the devfs messages, but not sa much as you, I've got only 2 lines I think.

I have no clue what they mean, I would like to understand.

I don't know devfs, does anyone know what are those messages?

----------

## AutoBot

In the kernel you need to go to Filesystems and look toward the bottom of menuconfig for this:

```

[*]  /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]   Automatically mount at boot

```

----------

